
Outgoing FCC Chair Warns Against Overturning Net Neutrality - javiramos
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2017/01/20/technology/20reuters-usa-fcc-internet.html?src=busln&_r=0
======
javiramos
Wheeler tweeted a farewell Friday morning: "Upon my FCC departure, I would
like to sign off with 3 words of wisdom that guided me well: competition,
competition, competition."

